# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  Χειροποίητα παιχνίδια του Πάρη

## Dream Syndicate

Εδώ θα ανεβάζω τις κατασκευές μου με τα παιχνίδια του Πάρη.

----------


## Lemonmac

Πολυ όμορφα Κωνστατινε, έχεις φαντασια και μεράκι.

----------


## zack27

Μπραβο Κωνσταντινε!!πολυ ωραια να παιρνουμε και καμια ιδεα!!!χεχε

----------


## kdionisios

Kωνσταντινε πολυ ωραιες οι δημιουργιες σου!!!

----------


## Marilenaki

ειναι καταπληκτικες!!! παιχνιδι που εχει να κανει η φατσα σου με αυτα!!!! αμετρητες ωρες μασουληματος!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Παιδιά απλά αντιγράφω αυτά που βλέπω να μοσχοπουλούν στα ξένα site. :Anim 45:  :Anim 45:  :Anim 45:

----------


## Epicouros

Πολύ όμορφα Κωνσταντίνε,...μπράβο.

----------


## Athina

Μπράβο σου Κωνσταντίνε και ευχαριστούμε για τις ιδέες  :winky:

----------


## katerina1979

Κωνσταντίνε στην τελευταία φωτογραφία, τα ξυλάκια τα χρωματιστά που τα βρήκες;

----------


## Windsa

Τέλεια παιχνίδια Κώστα! Να τα χαρεί ο Πάρης!!!

Αυτό στη τελευταία φωτογραφία έχω φτιάξει κι εγώ με τα ξυλάκια κι χάντρες που μας έστειλες  :winky: ))

----------


## serafeim

παιδια εψαξα στην λαμια δεν βρηκα χαντρες... τα  **** θα εχουν? δεν κοιταξα αλλα ολοκληρο μαγαζι ποιος το ψαχνει? πηγα σε μαγαζια που εχουν κουμπια και φερμουαρ κα ιτετοια δεν βρηκα!!!


*Σεραφείμ κάνε σε παρακαλώ ένα κόπο να κοιτάξεις ξανά τους κανόνες του φόρουμ!!! Μετά από τόσο καιρό που είσαι μέλος εδώ θα έπρεπε να είχες μάθει ότι ΔΕΝ ΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΕΤΑΙ Η ΑΝΑΦΟΡΑ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΩΝ ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΣΕΩΝ...
Ευχαριστώ, Βίκυ!*

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Κωνσταντίνε στην τελευταία φωτογραφία, τα ξυλάκια τα χρωματιστά που τα βρήκες;


Σου στέλνω πμ.

----------

